#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите книги по медитации

## Eugeny

Поскажите какие есть в продаже книги по Випассане,Анапасати,Дзадзэн и.т.п ?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Чего уж проще: заходите вот сюда http://dharma.ru/.

Нажимаете слева на раздел "Книги". Разворачивается выпадающий список. Выбираете раздел (к примеру - "Дзэн" или "Медитация"), дальше откроется список изданий. Каждое снабжено аннотацией и у многих еще сканировано и выложено содержание. Потом выбираете то, что нужно.

Это сайт предлагает практически все, выходившее по Дхарме за последние годы.

----------

Маркион (24.05.2012), Тао (24.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=13

----------


## Маркион

Eugeny, есть хорошая книга по випассане бханте Ханеполы Гунаратаны "Простыми словами о внимательности". Она была издана, но в данный момент в интернет-магазинах её в наличии нет. Однако вы можете познакомиться с ней в электронном варианте.

 И кстати, не "анапасати", а "анапанасати".

----------

Eugeny (24.05.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

Всё нижеперечисленное есть на http://www.koob.ru 

*Э.Конзе "Буддийская медитация"*
Немного хардкорное произведение, опирающееся в основном на классический труд по медитации–"Висуддхимагга".
Э.Конзе к стати чертовски уважемый в мировой буддологии дядька.

*Э.Маттьюз "Медитация. Буддийский путь покоя и прозрения"*
Хорошая книжка. Для новичков самое то! Много нюансов описывается, порою правда через–чур затянуто.

*Д.Голдстейн "Опыт прозрения. Простое практическое руководство к буддийской медитации"*
Для начинающих опять–же.
*
О. Бахтияров "Деконцентрация"*
Это не совсем буддийский подход, но прочитать стоит.
Написано современным языком с претензией на научность.

Хорошее видео Аджана Джаясаро по практике медитации для начинающих.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Топикстартер вроде бы как по буддизму книги просил, а не по "буддологии" от западных и отечественных "гуру", нет?  :Smilie:  Впрочем, могу и ошибаться...

----------


## Eugeny

Купил 3 хороших книги по медитации.Первые 2 лучшие,3тья тоже ничего
1)Махаси Саядо Практика реальной медитации http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1434219/
2)Махатеро Леди Саядав, Карунадаса.Осознанное дыхание.Теория дхамм. Махасатипаттхана сутта http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/7595109/
3)Уильям Харт Искусство Жизни. Медитация Випассана, как ее преподает С. Н. Гоенка http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3365626/

----------


## Kit

> Купил 3 хороших книги по медитации.Первые 2 лучшие,3тья тоже ничего
> 1)Махаси Саядо Практика реальной медитации http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1434219/


http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg5697#msg5697

----------


## Eugeny

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/mahasi/mahasi.htm

----------


## Дхармананда

Последний том "Большого руководства к этапам Пути Пробуждения" Цонкапы посвящен практике шаматхи и випашьяны.

----------

Kit (11.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Последний том "Большого руководства к этапам Пути Пробуждения" Цонкапы посвящен практике шаматхи и випашьяны.


А разве не последние два тома? Во всяком случае в 5-ти томной версии...

----------

